# Hello from Tropical Far Nothern Australia



## jeffgre_6163 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi All
Long time lurker, first time poster
Lots of good info in here. It has become my first stop when I have a problem


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















jeffgre 6163 .*


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------

